# Beilfelder Injury



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm just so sad. So sad. I found her this morning so close to death. She was pinned between the wall and the roost. They had a temporary saw horse roost. How could I have overlooked that area??? I check all the time for their safety??? How in the world did I overlook that area. 

She had lost a lot of blood. Her comb was blue. She wasn't opening her eyes. Her left leg basically got the first superficial layer of skin sheered off... I suspect from struggling to get free.

She wasn't drinking obvisouly. I gave her 40 mL of sub cutaneous fluids. The only antibiotic I had on hand is Tylan 50. Better than nothing, but not ideal by any means. I gave her 1/2 mL I'M because she's a big bird.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I cleansed the area. Injuries seem to be isolated to her left leg. Hard to say if anything internal was injured. She has a few abrasions on her face, but nothing significant. I covered the area with a thick coat of antibiotic ointment. Covered in gauze and an ace wrap to hold it all on.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

She opened her eyes a bit when she got startled from a loud noise. That's promising.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Add some Pedialyte to her maintenance. That kind of stress can really knock the tar out of them.

I've heard of others that had birds get caught in odd places, she has a chance as long as you can keep her hydrated.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

She took a few drips of water by mouth.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

She was able to stand with help. Going to wait a couple hours and give her more sub cutaneous fluids.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks far worse than I thought she would. This is going to very touch and go for her.

Be careful of the light, you don't want her getting too warm and it will not allow her to rest fully. If there is any way possible to get her in a more normal resting position it might be better for her physically. 

I think she would benefit from a pain reliever. Put some baby aspirin in the water the next time you offer her some.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

With the open injury that was still bleeding, baby aspirin would only make it worse. I am going to check the injury and then give it later after the wound is better. The lamp has a tiny bulb. Eally tiny. Don't worry. It hardy warming the air around her.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That is the best position I can get her in. She will not sit upright as it most likly causes pain.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think the biggest thing is getting her blood volume level back up. Without blood volume... she will die.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Add some Pedialyte to her maintenance. That kind of stress can really knock the tar out of them.
> 
> I've heard of others that had birds get caught in odd places, she has a chance as long as you can keep her hydrated.


She isn't even taking enough orally to make a difference or to use Pedialate. Sub cutaneous is really the only route for now.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

She allowed me to get her into a better position. She is fighting it. But, I think that's a good sign. Stubborn and opinionated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The concern about bleeding is internal not external so the aspirin would not be a threat to her healing.

I feel bad for her and for you. The others got in to places no one thought they could possibly. Sometimes they're like little kids when it comes to getting themselves in to trouble.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Well it was bleeding externally quite a bit....so much I had trouble applying the ointment. Also...there is some bruising of her abdomin, under the breast area....I'm a little worried that she damaged her organs.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I did use pain control antibiotic ointment...so most of the pain from the injury was most likly dulled.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd have to tube her to get aspirin in. I'd rather not tube her just yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't blame you, she doesn't need any more stress than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I tried to give her some baby aspirin. Should have listened to my gut. She aspirated and died shortly after. We are all very sad. She was one of our favorites :-(


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We had a little funeral, the kids said some nice things (which made me cry), now they are picking flowers for her grave.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you :-(


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cockadoodledoo said:


> I tried to give her some baby aspirin. Should have listened to my gut. She aspirated and died shortly after. We are all very sad. She was one of our favorites :-(


I'm so sorry! What a terrible accident. RIP.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Chances are she wouldn't have made it. She was so far gone when I first found her anyway. She lost so much blood. I've never seen a comb that blue and the chicken still alive. :-( The amount I gave her never would have caused a normal sick bird to aspirate...it was quick (thank goodness) so she was just ready to go.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

She lifted her head up high for one picture. RIP Big Girl. Let the knowledge/lesson I gained about coop safety protect future generations in you honor.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss.Don't blame yourself.If you would have known,you would have fixed it before anything happened.There are so many possibilities and you can't see them all.Chickens get themselves into trouble sometimes.


----------

